# Mashburn Wants To Own New Orleans Franchise



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> It's mind-blowing how many stories about former superstar athletes involve bankruptcy. An estimated 60 percent of former NBA players are penniless within five years after hanging up their sneakers. But this is the tale of a one-time NBA star who has built his riches.
> 
> Jamal Mashburn earned more than $75 million before his career was cut short by a serious knee injury. But he has put together a powerful post-basketball business dossier which includes 37 Papa John's pizza restaurants, 30 Outback Steakhouses, two car dealerships and a real estate company in the state of Kentucky.
> 
> ...


http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201201/nba-all-star-monster-mash-owner


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I was always a fan of "Monster Mash". I remember wearing his Dallas Mavericks jeresy on career day back in 6th grade. Now his jersey is a suit and tie. Be pretty sweet if he did buy the Hornets.


----------

